# Its been nearly 6 months



## Lonelyin NC (Aug 1, 2012)

Officicially it will be on the 17th . The last almost 2 months , I have been applying my 180. So far , so good. Ive been getting into shape....Im still far from being able to run any marathons lol, and have been concentrating more on me. The racing stuff seems to keep me busy for the most part and Im lining up my to list for the offseason. She has been the one contacting me lately....mostly because she wants something. The only time I contacted her was last Sun when she sent me a nasty email threatening me me with legal action because I havent signed her car registration - which I havnet recieved - and she wants to know what Im doing with the house - She waived her rights to the house in the seperation agreement and wants no part of it...so Im in the process of assuming the mortgage. I kept my cool and my answers were very brief...the minute she started raising her voice, I hung up on her. I got no time for her drama. I hardly post on FB anymore because I know she has people watching me there. Right now , Im in Ct visiting family, esp my 2 year old godson - even though im 20 mins away from her right now.. I have no desire to go see her whatsoever. The plan is to keep applying the 180.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like you're on the right track and doing the right things. Keep up the good work!!!


----------

